
Where Computing Is Headed–Beyond Quantum. Startups Make Computer Chips in DNA - Bostonian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/where-computing-is-headedbeyond-quantum-11580837001
======
Bostonian
The two companies discussed are Lightmatter Inc. and Catalog Technologies Inc.

